# PS3 vs PC (graphics)???



## 2Late4Me

Assassins Creed or Grid or COD4 or any current generation game...

How does the graphics on the PC version (w/full eye candy) compare to PS's version on any current game?

If the PC is better (I am assuming it is) do you know of a place to find comparible settings to reduce the PC version ofto, in order to match the PS3?

I am looking for true actual comparisions screen shots if possible!

I have found "fanboy" saying this or that but I am looking for an actual direct (true) comparision here!


----------



## Sgtbash

What i want to know is why can we only pick normal settings for things like shadows and such in the settings page.

I dont know if the graphics are better on the ps3 because i only have a 360, but i can tell you that the pc has way better lighting than the xbox.


----------



## Ryan747

PC, Then Xbox, Then PS3


----------



## Jay1ty0

PC graphics > ANY Console graphics on ANY game


----------



## 2Late4Me

YES

But I am looking for









I want







from an actual test... And any screen shots etc?


----------



## AVR512

PS3's graphics look blurred when compared to both the 360 as well as the pc, so i dont think the PS3 is good in terms of graphics except for its newer and faster "cell" processing architechture.


----------



## Vlasov_581

ok.....how do i screen shot MGS4 in 1080p?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AVR512* 
PS3's graphics look blurred when compared to both the 360 as well as the pc, so i dont think the PS3 is good in terms of graphics except for its newer and faster "cell" processing architechture.

well i have GTA4 for 360 and PS3 and PS3 is waaaaay smother and cleaner


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Late4Me* 
YES

But I am looking for









I want







from an actual test... And any screen shots etc?

A well-built and designed PC is more capable than any console could ever hope to be, so I don't know why you are asking for proof of something that is a given thing. Besides, games like Assassin's Creed were updated for the PC, so there is no reason for the graphics not to be better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
well i have GTA4 for 360 and PS3 and PS3 is waaaaay smother and cleaner

Of course it will be smoother; the PS3 doesn't do GTA4 in HD.


----------



## Pibbz

If I get my hands on a copy of COD4 for PC, I could provide screenshots for a 360, PS3, and PC version.

A game on the PC is capable of doing resolutions higher then 1080p and full anti-aliasing. Between the two consoles themselves is debatable as I've liked the look of some games better on the PS3, and other games on the 360. Personal preferences come into play.

In short though, to make a game look like the PS3 version, just turn AA off. To make a game look like the 360 version, turn off HDR and motion blur.


----------



## gr1mo

Here is a COD4 PC to PS3 comparison I just did, All photos were taken with a digital camera. The PC Settings are 100% maxed out. Both Games were run on the same screen. The Clear winner is PC, obviously.

*PC*




*------------------------------------*

*PS3*


----------



## FieryCoD

That's impressive for the PC.

Although because the 360 uses a video card from ATI (X1900XTX I think) and the PS3 uses the similar architecture to a 7800GTX, the developers tweak it so then it could run on the optimal performance of the console. Unlike PC's, they have to optimize it for millions of different setups.


----------



## skunksmash

i have played COD4 on PS3 XBOX & PC

& DVI seems to produce better results than HDMI ...both pretty similar but PC is better than PS3....IMO


----------



## kurei

i guess a good PC well optimized for gaming would own a console any day.... but im still hesitant to count out out PS3 .... it may just be that companies cant make titles exclusively for PS3 because of production costs and hence have to keep their engines low end.... i mean cell processors with a pipelined architecture has gotta count for something...


----------



## AVR512

Pc Ftw!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 

Of course it will be smoother; the PS3 doesn't do GTA4 in HD.










The PS3 runs GTA4 at the same resolution as the 360 does.


----------



## 2Late4Me

Gr1mo +rep for screen shots Thanks!

FYI I think the PC can get even better graphics than above... PC with full eye candy on COD4 is truely unbelievable...

Looking for good screen shots / proof so that I can show "my know it all" bro... LOL kinda childish coming from 2 30somthings!

I was wondering if anyone had an HTPC w/HDTuner and could run PS3/360 thru the tuner and then do so screen shots that way? Even though that would then introduce an new source of questions... I may just have to pack up the PC and take over there and hook up to TV so we can do a true test... (I don't have an HD TV).


----------



## nathris

PC always, because 99% of console games are 720p or less, which is 1280x720. Compare that to the 1920x1200 that PCs can run games at and you're looking at 2.5 times the resolution.

Then you factor in AA, AF, DX10, and levels of shaders that can't be achieved on consoles and you have an overwhelming win for the PC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*










The PS3 runs GTA4 at the same resolution as the 360 does.


Actually its less, something like 630p instead of 720p. Doesn't really matter much anyway though since the game looks like pea soup at any resolution


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*










The PS3 runs GTA4 at the same resolution as the 360 does.


In doing a quick Google search, I find no articles stating that the PS3 version of GTA4 is in fact in authentic 720p format, so I think you should get updated with the proper information before rolling your eyes. If I did simply miss the subsequent retraction articles, then please post a link.


----------



## mortimersnerd

PS3 graphics are similar to the geforce 7800. source

Quote:



Staff at Sony were quoted in PlayStation Magazine saying that the "RSX shares a lot of inner workings with NVIDIA 7800 which is based on G70 architecture. Since the G70 is capable of carrying out 136 shader operations per clock cycle, the RSX was expected to feature the same number of parallel pixel and vertex shader pipelines as the G70, which contains 24 pixel and 8 vertex pipelines. [2]


You can get a 8800GT for $150 or so that will easily outdo it. You can play with high AA to make the image clearer as well.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

yeah.. pc is ftw


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

Comparatively speaking, a $400 PS3 or 360 will have better graphics than a $400 PC.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Comparatively speaking, a $400 PS3 or 360 will have better graphics than a $400 PC.


very true when looking at it that way, unless you can get a build with a 9600GSO for $400 which would also give you the other features of a PC.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


PC, Then Xbox, Then PS3


1.PC 
2.Xbox 
3.PS3


----------



## LinuxMaster117

PC is always better with a good video card.


----------



## Manyak

It depends on the video card. If you have a 6200 it will suck compared to both the XBOX and PS3, but if you have an 8800 it will be much better.


----------



## LegendaryC

PCs, obviously. Consoles don't even play games at 1080p. Only 720P. Which is actually about 1280x768. On top of that, depending on the system and game, you can put on more Anti-Aliasing, and sometimes increase the view distance to be better then that of the console version.


----------



## 2Late4Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


Comparatively speaking, a $400 PS3 or 360 will have better graphics than a $400 PC.


But considering an adult will want a PC to do taxes, edit photos, edit create/videos DVDs, do work email, and browse the web, then you would need to buy a $600 pc plus a $400 to $500 console = ~$1000... I think I can build a killer gaming pc (and still use it for "work" purposes, which btw I can write it off on my taxes too).


----------



## 2Late4Me

After all these post only Gr1mo gave me what I was looking for! I want screen shots not opions unles they are citied/published somewhere.

Again 30somethings looking for ammo, not the opions of a person so some forum.


----------



## excoracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


PCs, obviously. Consoles don't even play games at 1080p. Only 720P. Which is actually about 1280x768. On top of that, depending on the system and game, you can put on more Anti-Aliasing, and sometimes increase the view distance to be better then that of the console version.


720p is 1280x720. When you see 1280x768, it is the "720p" resolution for 16:10 screens. It sucks because to be a true 16:10 resolution it would have to be 1280x800.

1280/16=80pixels
720/9=80pixels
--------
768/10=76.8pixels







Though it is still better than 72pixels

This is not just fro you LegendaryC. Just thought i would show my calculations.


----------

